

RDPCheck checks your PC/Network for exposure to RDP vulnerabilies - csaeyjohnellis
http://rdpcheck.com

======
orcadk
While this is an awesome idea, I can't help but think about the humongous
potential for abuse. Were the logs to be leaked, stolen or otherwise
compromised, you now have a goldmine of potentially vulnerable systems. Even
if the results weren't logged, you'd now have a list of systems where the
sysadmin wasn't 100% sure.

"For your security we do NOT store your IP address/result combination"

So the IP/result combination is not stored, but technically the IP address and
result could be stored without there being a relation between them?

~~~
csaeyjohnellis
"While this is an awesome idea"

Thanks :)

"but technically the IP address and result could be stored without there being
a relation between them?"

Technically the answer is yes. We've deliberately made it very difficult
(along with not out and out storing the data). All of this is a little
academic though - If you wanted to compile a list of targets you'd just do the
scans yourself... It'd be million times faster and easier than trying to hack
it out of us.

------
sp332
Where is the ToS link that I'm supposed to be agreeing to?

~~~
csaeyjohnellis
That's being put together... It'll be up in 20mins or so.

